
Postgres 9.2 highlight: range types - craigkerstiens
http://michael.otacoo.com/postgresql-2/postgres-9-2-highlight-range-types/
======
kibwen
This is pretty neat. Though it seems a little odd that a query like:

    
    
      INSERT INTO salary_grid VALUES (1, 'junior developper', '[20000, 30000]');
    

would produce a record like:

    
    
      1 | junior developper | [20000,30001)
    

Is it just an error in the post that a query with an inclusive upper bound
would result in a record with an exclusive upper bound?

~~~
ibotty
but this is exactly the same range. (note that theses are ranges in the ring
of integers)

